# chickpeas



## s_teo (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi,I recently bought few types of "Hommus" from Mother's kitchen, and I got extremely constipated from them. All of these “Hommus” have chickpeas as a basic ingredient. I would like to know if any of you had a similar experience with this.Thanks,s_teo


----------



## Bustertb (Jul 6, 2007)

I thought I was the only one. Yeah, it does it to me too and I love hummus. And it's suppose to be good for you.


----------

